
Ask HN: Are there any Git GUI clients as flexible as Magit but outside of Emacs? - penpapersw
Magit lets you stage&#x2F;unstage&#x2F;discard changes per file, per chunk, or per line, visually, using only keyboard bindings. Are there any other GUI git clients this powerful, either for Mac or cross-platform?
======
josho
I really like GitUp ([http://gitup.co](http://gitup.co)), it's open source and
does what you asked.

